# Quoddy Trail Venetian Loafer Pic Request



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

Hello fellas,

The quoddy website provides a very poor selection of images and I was hoping to get a peek at a few pictures of the venetian loafer. Would the quoddy patrons out there be so kind as to put a few up of their venetian loafers?

Thanks


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

As far as I know, nobody here on the trad forum owns a pair of the venetians. A couple of us have ordered the penny version and are hoping to recieve it in the next month or so. When that happens I'm sure there will be quite a number of pictures.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ What he said.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Tempting*

There's something alluring about the Venetians. Something so exotically Italian, they're tempting.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine arrive tomorrow, according to an email from "Quantum View," which sounds so impressive it must be accurate. Will post photos immediately.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow, according to an email from "Quantum View," which sounds so impressive it must be accurate. Will post photos immediately.


I can't wait to see what these actually look like, the webiste pics look promising anyway.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Patrick, I'm curious to know just how many shoes you own now...or tommorrow anyway. Would you care to share?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow, according to an email from "Quantum View," which sounds so impressive it must be accurate. Will post photos immediately.


HELL YEAH!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Patrick, I'm curious to know just how many shoes you own now...or tommorrow anyway. Would you care to share?


If you did back through the "what are you wearing" thread I think he posted a couple of photos of his shoes all lined up on a carpet. Very impressive collection.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Here we go*

This is the saddle loafer, beefroll, brown chromoexcel. I went down a half size from my canoe mocs and it was a wise decision.

These will see a lot of action immediately at the new job, where I will be dressing much more casually, at least at first, and will undoubtedly be required to chase people. And as I have remarked elsewhere, leather soles are no good for pursuit.

It took five weeks, largely because I ordered a "C" width.




























and in context


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Patrick, I'm curious to know just how many shoes you own now...or tommorrow anyway. Would you care to share?


It's embarrassing - 68 total, including hiking boots, snow boots, wading boots, wading sandals and various sneakers.

Dress and casual - about 55. Some of them have never been worn. I should sell some of them.

The actual rotation is more like 20.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Great shoes Patrick,

I like them a lot and something that I don't need to purchase but I will probably anyways.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice looking loafers, Patrick. I like how you ordered the penny on a camp sole. Kind of like a shoe-mullet: business on top, party down below!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, how come you have yours and I've got nothing? Bah!
Hopefully that means that mine are coming soon? 
Nice looking shoes though I am glad I didn't order the beef roll. I still can't get used to the beef roll. Hopefully I'll have a picture of a pair of skin stitched pennies soon.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Great shoes. How long did the whole process take? I've been looking for a pair of brown shoes to wear with shorts / khakis over the summer and these seem to fit the bill.

Oh, wear lace ups if you'll be running... loafers tend to fly off while in pursuit.


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

I'll trade in my girlfriend and her friends for those shoes.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

ugradintern said:


> I'll trade in my girlfriend and her friends for those shoes.


You can buy your own Quoddy's they're not at all expensive 

Brian


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wow. Those are some big rolls.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I WANT THEM!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, those are nice! Patrick, I guess we know how you "roll" 

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> This is the saddle loafer, beefroll, brown chromoexcel. I went down a half size from my canoe mocs and it was a wise decision.


Those are great looking "pennies" Patrick but, I think you might have hemmed the legs on those trousers a bit short! (winks)


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

I recently ordered a part of these with skin stitched saddles. Hopefully they will arrive soon. 

Is it just me or does anyone else think they might look even better with brown, rather than white stitching?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Kingsfield said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think they might look even better with brown, rather than white stitching?


I like contrast stitching on casual shoes. Also, it will certainly mellow with time and wear.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm usually a very patient guy. My Quoddy order said the shoes should ship on or about the 10th. I haven't heard anything from them so I broke down and called. Of course my shoes shipped yesterday and will be here early next week. Can't wait. Pictures to follow, less 'beefy' than Patrick's.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman said:


> I'm usually a very patient guy. My Quoddy order said the shoes should ship on or about the 10th. I haven't heard anything from them so I broke down and called. Of course my shoes shipped yesterday and will be here early next week. Can't wait. Pictures to follow, less 'beefy' than Patrick's.


I can't wait to see the pics!

Brian


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

My side stitched penny loafers are out for delivery as we speak
Needless to say, I'm happy.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

farney said:


> My side stitched penny loafers are out for delivery as we speak
> Needless to say, I'm happy.


I hope mine will be ready soon. When did you place your order?


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

I placed my order on 4/20 so i've been waiting awhile i ordered an 
11.5EE which could be part of the reason. They fit loose, I wish I had ordered a half size down.

ok first impressions:
i love the way these look. I was looking for something casual but that I could wear to dinner or out and not feel like a bum in boat shoes. Something not too dressy, but not too casual. They seem to fit that bill pretty well.

I didn't really think about how "moccasin-y" they would be though, and i'm not blown away by the support. They are ridiculously comfortable, but I think a full day of walking in them would be hell. The contrast stitching is not as noticeable on the side stitched model IMHO.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine finally came today! Yay!
I ordered a 7.5 (usually wear an 8C) and it's a good thing. They are big enough to wear socks in and I probalby could have gotten away with a 7 truth be told. They're incredibly comfortable right out of the box. I like them. As pictures tell stories better than words I'll post a few.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I really like those! Even the kicker seams look good.

Brian


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sold after seeing these pics. I love my Quoddy boats and canoe mocs.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I like them, but if I were to go for them I would get them a little lighter. Personal preference.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

SoutherWinds said:


> I like them, but if I were to go for them I would get them a little lighter. Personal preference.


I chose to go dark because of the black sole. I thought it would look better. Now that I have them I do think that the cinnamon leather would work just as well. Might have to get another pair.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

they look like the Norwegian weejuns.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

familyman, what combination of features did you order? The Quoddy website is not very enlightening.

They look great. I was wondering what to get from them next and now I know.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Patrick - that's just the no options skin stitched saddle. All I did was order my size. If I order another pair they'll be cinnamon with no kicker. The kicker on these is just fine but I might as well do something different just for the sake of doing something different.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman, do you have the canoe mocs? I have them in cinnamon (w/ a HUGE kicker seam) so a pair of skin stitched loafers in brown w/ no kicker will be my next purchase.

Brian


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

No canoe mocs here. I've made it a point to only purchase slip on shoes for the last year or so. If I'm going to go through all the trouble to tie laces then I'm putting on boots which I almost always prefer.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice shoes, familyman. An interesting amalgam of a boat shoe/camp moc/penny loafer.

I think their chromexcel (darker brown) tanned leather is great. I have canoes in the cinnamon and boats (with camp sole) in the chrome. The cinnamon seems a bit "flimsier". Not sure if the chrome process stiffens the leather...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman said:


> No canoe mocs here. I've made it a point to only purchase slip on shoes for the last year or so. If I'm going to go through all the trouble to tie laces then I'm putting on boots which I almost always prefer.


The canoe mocs are slip on as well 

Brian


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

vwguy said:


> The canoe mocs are slip on as well
> 
> Brian


Canoe mocs - yes - I was thinking camp mocs. Canoe mocs are slip on but they can still come untied! I'm not sure how to reconcile that.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am bumping this thread to ask a question.

I am definitely considering ordering a pair of these Quoddy loafers. I know that they would be great for my daily "uniform" of khakis, OCBD and surcingle belt. Do you guys think that these loafers look "dressy" enough to pull duty with a slightly more formal khakis/cotton trouser-OCBD-blazer-repp tie look? 

Any input is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

In the real world of chunky rubber soles and 50% poly shirts they would work fine. Would they pass proper muster on this board as a tie suitable shoe? No.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

familyman said:


> In the real world of chunky rubber soles and 50% poly shirts they would work fine. Would they pass proper muster on this board as a tie suitable shoe? No.


A very pragmatic realistic answer - just what I wanted! To clarify, this wouldn't be for work or true "dress-up" occassions, just social situations. I do realize that I would automatically be beter dressed than most just by virtue of wearing khakis and a shirt w/buttons, but I don't want the loafers to seem glaringly out of place.

Thanks!


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Honestly, if you think you need to wear socks then I'd step it up a notch. Not that you can't wear socks with these pennies, you can and I will when it gets colder, but as a rule if you think it's a situation where people would think you grossly out of place being sockless then I'd leave the quoddy's at home. Otherwise I think they're perfect chillin' shoes. Sometimes you need to chill with a blazer and a tie on and that's cool, you'd be fine then.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow, according to an email from "Quantum View," which sounds so impressive it must be accurate. Will post photos immediately.


Patrick,
Can you give us a report on the comfort and support in these shoes after you've worn them for awhile?
The camp soled shoes that bean offered were my favorite shoes as a kid but even then the total lack of support killed my feet (in a way that topsiders didn't) if I wore them over a few days and walked quite a bit.
Thanks!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow, according to an email from "Quantum View," which sounds so impressive it must be accurate. Will post photos immediately.


Patrick,
Can you give us a report on the comfort and support in these shoes after you've worn them for awhile?
The camp soled shoes that bean offered were my favorite shoes as a kid but even then the total lack of support killed my feet (in a way that topsiders didn't) if I wore them over a few days and walked quite a bit.
Thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Comfort is excellent. Support more so than the average boat shoe or moc, but still pretty minimal. I wouldn't wear them hiking or anything.

I recently chased someone while wearing them, and caught the little mamma-tamma, too, if that helps.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

These shoes are extremely comfortable. They have a nice arch 'cookie' which gives more support than other flat insoled shoes.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Is the consensus to go down 1/2 a size from one's regular dress shoe size for this style?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I recently chased someone while wearing them, and caught the little mamma-tamma, too, if that helps.


You should write a testimonial for their web site.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Is the consensus to go down 1/2 a size from one's regular dress shoe size for this style?


Gosh, I hope not...Kirston advised me to go with my "normal" shoe size, which is also what I was advised to do when I ordered the Quoddy boatshoes and they fit me well. She did say they could be returned (unworn), should the sizing prove not to work. Good luck!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I normally wear a 9 1/2, but every now and again a 10 so I ordered a 9 1/2 in the canoe mocs and they fit just fine.

They are comfortable shoes for walking, etc, but if you're just standing on your feet all day I'd go w/ another shoe.

Brian


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> I am bumping this thread to ask a question.
> 
> I am definitely considering ordering a pair of these Quoddy loafers. I know that they would be great for my daily "uniform" of khakis, OCBD and surcingle belt. Do you guys think that these loafers look "dressy" enough to pull duty with a slightly more formal khakis/cotton trouser-OCBD-blazer-repp tie look?
> 
> Any input is appreciated - thanks!


While they are great casual shoes, I would not wear them in a situation requiring a blazer. Just go with your regular loafers. 

If you want to be sockless, pick uo a few pair of no-show loafer socks. One of my favorite casual outfits is a yellow BB OCDB, khaki Bills M2s and 986's worn with no-shows.


----------

